# biete diverses



## das_Chaos (8 Juli 2008)

hallo leute, 

also ich hätte hier mal wieder etwas anzubieten:

1x Kuhnke 71.653.485.01.01/2 aus Verpackungsmaschine ausgebaut, funktioniert ohne probleme
1x Moeller EMR4-F500-2 Phasenfolgerelais
1x Siemens Halbleiterschütz 24-230V / 24VDC 3RF2320-1AA02
5x ABB Analog Iac/I signal converter 1SVR011772R2300

Preisevorstellungen bitte per pn


----------



## das_Chaos (28 Juli 2008)

niemand interesse? das zeug muss raus


----------



## august123 (29 Juli 2008)

würde 1-2 3RF2320-1AA02 nehmen, aber müsste ziemlich günstig sein  Will das SSR mal probieren in meiner Anlage.
Schreib mir eine PM mit nem Angebot...


----------



## das_Chaos (4 August 2008)

hast pn bekommen


----------



## das_Chaos (4 August 2008)

so habe noch zusätzlich:

1x 6ES5 451-8MD11 in OVP ungebraucht aber geöffnet
1x 6ES5 430-8MD11 gebraucht
1x 6ES5 931-8MD11 gebraucht
1x 6ES5 984-1UB11 in OVP ungebraucht aber geöffnet
1x 6ES5 090-8MA01 gebraucht
1x 6ES5 490-8MB11 gebraucht

1x 6ES7 972-0BA12-0XA0
1x 6ES7 307-1BA00-0AA0
1x 6ED1 052-1HB00-0AB5

für alles bitte vorschläge per pn


----------



## das_Chaos (17 August 2008)

niemand interesse??


----------



## s.leuschke (17 August 2008)

Suche gebraucht AI 2x oder AI4x  für PT100

Gruss Sven


----------



## august123 (19 August 2008)

Klare Empfehlung an das_Chaos, schnelle, unkomplizierte Abwicklung und SUPER Preise!
Das mal nebenbei


----------



## das_Chaos (25 August 2008)

danke für die empfehlung ^^ 

bezahlung seit neuestem auch per paypal möglich 

also leute bitte kauft ^^ das zeug muss weg ich brauch den platz im regal 
die preise sind alle vhb man kann drüber reden! 

habe leider keine ai mehr


----------



## s.leuschke (26 August 2008)

Kannst mir mal ne P-Nachricht schicken,
mit Preisvorstellung.
Ich schau mal, was ich brauchen könnte oder rumfragen.

Gruss Sven


----------



## das_Chaos (9 September 2008)

update jetz mit preis:

1x 6ES7 972-0BA12-0XA0      25€    neu und ovp verkauft
1x 6ES7 307-1BA00-0AA0 _75€_    nur 2 tage in versuch benutzt-------> preisupdate
_1x 6ED1 052-1HB00-0AB5     100€   war kurz in einer bandsteuerung verbaut am auslaufband einer verpackungsmaschine -----> jetzt bei ebay_ 

6ES5 451-8MD11         in ovp, unverbaut aber geöffnet 100€
6ES5 430-8MD11       gebraucht 30€ verkauft
6ES5 931-8MD11       gebraucht 30€
6ES5 984-1UB11 in OVP unverbaut aber geöffnet 40€
6ES5 090-8MA01 gebraucht 50€ verkauft



desweiteren noch:
1x Moeller EMR4-F500-2 Phasenfolgerelais  30€
2x Siemens Halbleiterschütz 24-230V / 24VDC 3RF2320-1AA02               je 15€
5x ABB Analog Iac/I signal converter 1SVR011772R2300           je 25€


alles VHB, wenns nicht bis ende der woche weg is kommts zu e-blöd wenn ich die zeit finde


----------



## das_Chaos (20 September 2008)

-verkauft-


----------



## das_Chaos (10 Oktober 2008)

neue liste was noch da ist:



6ES5 451-8MD11         in ovp, unverbaut aber geöffnet 100€
6ES5 931-8MD11       gebraucht 30€
6ES5 984-1UB11 in OVP unverbaut aber geöffnet 40€

desweiteren noch:
1x Moeller EMR4-F500-2 Phasenfolgerelais  30€
2x Siemens Halbleiterschütz 24-230V / 24VDC 3RF2320-1AA02               je 15€
5x ABB Analog Iac/I signal converter 1SVR011772R2300           je 25€

und neu:
im auftrag wieder eine logo! 6ED1 052-1HB00-0BA5 und 
Nezteil S7 6ES7 307-1BA00-0AA0

im set 70€ beides gebraucht aber nicht lange, bei interesse bitte wie gehabt pn


----------



## dannecker12 (28 Dezember 2013)

Hallo hast Du noch das Netzteil von Kuhnke.

Gruss


----------



## kiar (28 Dezember 2013)

moin,

das sollte aber schon veraltet sein . Schau mal von wann dieses Angebot ist.

Raik


----------



## dannecker12 (28 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Raik,

ja, natürlich habe ich das gesehen. Ich habe ebenfalls noch Sachen die ich schon lange loswerden wollte, doch bin nie dazugekommen.

Vielleicht hast du es ja noch oder ein anderes, oder bekommst mal wieder eins in die Finger. Darum habe ich Dir geschrieben.

Gruss Reinhold


----------

